

KDE 4.7 RC Is Here – Has GRUB2+KDM Integration, Better Dolphin, KWin For Mobile - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/06/26/kde-47-rc/

======
jws
The GRUB2 integration means you can pick the next boot target as you initiate
a reboot.

~~~
makmanalp
I thought they already had this feature forever?

------
jamesbritt
What's the elevator pitch for KDE4? I tried some earlier releases and found
that basic things that were stupid easy to do in KDE3 were now either
impossible or or required too many hoop jumps. For example, navigating a
system menu using the keyboard via leading letters and/or numbers, or setting
a different background color on each virtual desktop.

I'm now a reasonably happy user of the Trinity version of KDE3.5 but don't
want to assume that KDE4 will always be unusable for me. However, it seems to
be a growing bundle of clever but (for me) bloated widgets and services.

(FWIW I like Konqueror more than Dolphin as a file manager. Maybe I'm just
stuck in familiar habits?)

~~~
Luyt
You're not the only one. I've been trying KDE4 from time to time, but I keep
returning to KDE3.5, because it's faster, leaner, simpler, better
configurable, and less cluttered.

In my opinion KDE4 was inspired by the compositing-window-manager hype in
2008, fueled by Windows Vista, OSX and compiz. Suddenly every self-respecting
desktop environment had to have translucent windows (with blurring of
underlying graphics), widgets, gadgets, 3D effects, and whatnot. This resulted
in an enormous bloat, and this situation was further worsened by taking away
user configurability.

Does KDE4 still have that silly 'cashew' in the top right screen corner, which
cannot be removed?

